# Who is better: Phoenix Wright (Attorney) or Phoenix Wright (Hobo/ reti



## Lockon Stratos (Apr 25, 2009)

I told my friend to play Apollo Justice after he completed the 3rd Phoenix Wright game and he said that he saw some 'ugly version of phoenix'. In my opinion and I'm sure many others, Hobo/ retired phoenix is waaay better than attorney phoenix. He's invincible!!!


----------



## Midna (Apr 27, 2009)

The totally screwed up the story with Apollo Justice. The original Pheonix was awesome, but his redone Apollo Justice version sucked.


----------



## airpirate545 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hobo Phoenix is the awesome one. Old Phoenix was too shaky but new Phoenix has confidence like a wise person.


----------



## Twiffles (Apr 27, 2009)

I love his hobo hat.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 27, 2009)

hobo wright > all


----------



## fatfrank (Apr 27, 2009)

What are you guys talking about???  He is the same person!  They are both equally cool if you consider that what made the old, wise and super cool hobo Phoenix is that young gutsy and passionate lawyer Phoenix.


----------



## dobz (Apr 27, 2009)

original was best


----------



## da_head (Apr 27, 2009)

old one was pretty epic. new one is pretty sly. they both rock


----------



## Advi (Apr 27, 2009)

Huh. Never tried Apollo Justice. But I love Phoenix Wright games.


----------



## Seven (Apr 27, 2009)

Hobo Wright man. Was Attorney Wright ever, at one point, to be classified as totally badass? I'd think not.

He is a pretty bad father though.



Spoiler: Apollo Justice Spoilers!


----------



## Eternal Myst (Apr 27, 2009)

Seven said:
			
		

> Hobo Wright man. Was Attorney Wright ever, at one point, to be classified as totally badass? I'd think not.
> 
> He is a pretty bad father though.
> 
> http://www.peachifruit.com/hiimdaisy/taboo.png


That was so funny it made me choke while I was eating my dinner.Regaining my breath.


----------



## Hop2089 (May 4, 2009)

The disbarred Phoenix is better in the investigation and personality department not to mention he can actually forge evidence and not get caught too bad he got the boot for accepting Kristoph's forged evidence.  If he doesn't appear in GS5 as a defense attorney or prosecution and he's confirmed in the game then I think we got the cause of the darkness.


----------



## galggod (May 16, 2009)

Hobo phoenix better than attorney phoenix 
attorney phoenix better than Apollo Justice


----------



## Joey Ravn (May 16, 2009)

Original, if you ask me, is way better. Apollo Justice was, in terms of storyline, a trainwreck, IMO.


----------



## mkoo (May 16, 2009)

Attorney one. I was greatly disappointed in his view of justice at AJ.


----------



## eSquire (May 17, 2009)

DON'T MAKE ME CHOOSE

However, I recall it being established on the GFAQs message boards that Hobohodo > Chuck Norris.


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> He is a pretty bad father though.
> 
> [pic]


Ha, I remember seeing that during my time on the aforementioned message boards.


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 17, 2009)

I voted Edgeworth.


----------



## ChaosBoi (May 18, 2009)

I voted Hobo. I mean, c'mon! As a lawyer, he relied too much on Maya/Mia to win his cases. In AJ,



Spoiler



He was the genius who plotted Kristoph's downfall, even though it took him 7 years to figure everything out. This is something I wouldn't expect him to be able to do as a lawyer.


----------



## Crass (May 18, 2009)

Derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp  derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp.................... Derp.............


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 6, 2009)

original > AJ


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 6, 2009)

I can't choose both are awesome ...


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 6, 2009)

I voted original but still, I like them both. I wan't Phoenix to be lawyer again! If he does that with his newfound brains and confidence, he'll be unstoppable!

And about the view on law thing, that was mainly to defeat Gavin, he expected him to counter argument probably(he's that smart), so he used the Jurist System to deal the final blow. Doesn't that make sense?


----------

